# What is on your 5 year old girl Christmas list this year?



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

"Christmas is coming the goose is getting fat "..

Would love to hear from parents of other 5 year old girls what is on their wish lists and specific questions that I have..

1. How many gifts do you allow for a 5 year old for a 5 year old (I am not talking the gifts they will get from other sources).

2. How many gifts do you decide about, how many you let her decide about.

3. When do you buy gifts and when do you put them under tree. waaaaay before Ch or on the Chr day?

4. Is your little one with you and can she see when and how you are buying gifts from her list

or do you do the whole Santa thing

5. Do you do Santa give away gifts on Christmas day by dressing up as Santa or is this just a buffet style morning?

Any other comments? Ideas? Problems? Funny facts from your experience?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Moved to The Childhood Years


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

1. How many gifts do you allow for a 5 year old for a 5 year old (I am not talking the gifts they will get from other sources).

We don't have a specific target number or limit, though in general we try not to go overboard. We usually do a Santa gift and a stocking for each kiddo, a pair of holiday pajamas, a couple books, and 2-3 toys or similar gifts.

2. How many gifts do you decide about, how many you let her decide about.

The kiddos will brainstorm a list of maybe 5-10 ideas and interests, and we've always explained that it's just for ideas, not a promise of exactly what they'll get.

3. When do you buy gifts and when do you put them under tree. waaaaay before Ch or on the Chr day?

On heck, only after they've gone to bed on Christmas Eve, so all the gifts are waiting under the tree Christmas morning. My 4- and 5-year-olds are ninjas. There's no way gifts put there sooner wouldn't get peeked at. Or just flat out opened. I don't tempt the inevitable.

4. Is your little one with you and can she see when and how you are buying gifts from her list or do you do the whole Santa thing?

When they were babies and toddlers, I could get away with shopping for them while they were with me. That wouldn't fly any more. Even if they're gifts from us, not from Santa, I still wouldn't do it, any more than I would take my sister with me while shopping for her birthday gift. Unless it's something that requires a person's presence in order to pick it out, we've always done gifts as surprises.

5. Do you do Santa give away gifts on Christmas day by dressing up as Santa or is this just a buffet style morning?

No, the gifts magically appear under the tree, wrapped in their own paper that's different from any other wrapping paper we use for holiday gifts. Likewise, Santa seems to be a lefty with his own handwriting style.

The kids are allowed to open their stockings before we get up. That's a tradition my grandmother started in order to get to sleep until at least 6 a.m., because my mom and my uncle woke her up at 3 a.m. a couple of times before that. I like that tradition! Then we open gifts together and have breakfast, in no particular order, before going down to my parents' to celebrate Christmas with my extended family and for my birthday lunch.

This year my daughter (age 5) is asking for:

-a DS

-an Ipod with ear buds

-a brown football

-small book, 5-10 pages, with short rhyming words for learning how to read
-My Little Pony Princess Palace
-a special blanket with a heart on it
-math kits
-dress-up shoes

The first two are the result of her having a number of older friends (ages 7-10), and they're not going to happen this year. Maybe in a couple years, when she can take better care of her stuff and it's more developmentally appropriate. She's really into football and wrestling right now, so the football is a real possibility, especially as a Santa gift. She's also really interested in learning how to read, but we're not going to get anything right now because I have a feeling she might be past the point of needing a super short book with CVC words by next month. But she'll definitely get some books. The rest are going out to family for ideas if they want them and we'll see what happens.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia*
> 
> "
> 
> ...


See above in bold for my answers, below are things on her "wishlist" this year :

Kneesocks and toesocks

Princess Dolls

Floor puzzles

Pillow Pet

computer game


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

My DD is technically only four, but she'll only be a few months shy of five at Christmas so I thought I'd weigh in on this one. 

1) We don't have a limit of gifts. DH and I both take the same amt of cash and buy whatever it is that we choose to get her until our money runs out. We don't have a huge budget, so she gets probably around 4 or 5 things from each of us, but that's normally only one "big" item from each of us and several small and much cheaper items. In a few years when we are buying for three kids, this could change, but for now it works. (To clarify, we have a DS who will be 13 mo at Christmas (he turns one tomorrow!! wah!!) and another due in Feb.)

2) From about Nov on, we tell DD anytime she says she wants something that she should ask for it for Christmas. If we hear something come up several times, we'll take it into serious consideration-either for us to get her or to pass along to grandparents as gift ideas. We do make sure she is aware that asking for it doesn't mean she'll get it, but she can ask. But I wouldn't say she decides her gifts.

3) I really like putting gifts under the tree waaaaayyy before Christmas and watching the stacks grow. Its one of the Christmasy things that just makes me happy.  But this year as we will have a 13 mo old DS who is very much into everything and ripping things apart, we'll probably have to forgo that tradition this year and just put it out on Christmas Eve.

4) Like the pps, when DD was younger and didn't really "know" any different, I didn't have a problem taking her along. But now that she's older, I don't think it would be fun to take her shopping for her own gift, ya know? Takes the surprise and joy of it for everyone IMO.

5) Santa gifts are just under the tree on Christmas morning. We don't go any further than that!

Wish list includes:

Doll house

My Little Pony stuff

Footie PJs

Scooter

One of those mini cars kids can drive-which is not going to happen, btw.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

1. How many gifts do you allow for a 5 year old for a 5 year old (I am not talking the gifts they will get from other sources).

I can not control other people. They will give what they choose.

2. How many gifts do you decide about, how many you let her decide about.

DS doesn't decide what gifts he gets. If he did then they wouldn't be gifts, they would just be regular purchases (which we do occasionally.) I try to keep his desires in mind whenever I get him (or anyone else) gifts.

3. When do you buy gifts and when do you put them under tree. waaaaay before Ch or on the Chr day?

Just before. Making him look at the boxes for too long seems like preschooler torture.

4. Is your little one with you and can she see when and how you are buying gifts from her list or do you do the whole Santa thing

Gifts are more fun if they are a surprise. I never bring the recipient when I buy a gift.

5. Do you do Santa give away gifts on Christmas day by dressing up as Santa or is this just a buffet style morning?

What's a buffet style morning?


----------



## mamaclukey (Mar 14, 2006)

Mine will be turning 5 in just a few short weeks. She doesn't necessarily tell me what she wants for Christmas, just what she wants in general. Both the kids are just getting one gift from us this year (Nintendo DS.. no way I could buy my oldest one without getting her one too). Then from other family members she will be getting more of what she wants including:

Unicorn Pillow Pet

Games for DS

Littlest Pet Shop

More food for the kitchen she got last year

Books.

A few gifts get tagged santa but the rest are from us/family. We can put them out early without the kids opening them and the we just hand them out Christmas morning.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

. How many gifts do you allow for a 5 year old for a 5 year old (I am not talking the gifts they will get from other sources).

We usually do one big gift--like an American Girl Doll, a playkitchen, or when she was 2 the "cozy coupe" car--and then 2 or 3 other things like books or doll outfits or hat and gloves. And then we have fun little things in stockings for all of us.

2. How many gifts do you decide about, how many you let her decide about.

She does a list. We consult the list but also just pay attention for things that we know would really be fun for her that she might not know about.

3. When do you buy gifts and when do you put them under tree. waaaaay before Ch or on the Chr day?

I usually buy online and wrap them and put the little things under the tree once we get it. The big gift is from Santa and I put that out unwrapped Christmas night. I don't shop superearly and am usually running around on the 23rd finishing up.

4. Is your little one with you and can she see when and how you are buying gifts from her list

or do you do the whole Santa thing.

We do Santa. She helps me buy presents for Dad and the rest of the extended family.

5. Do you do Santa give away gifts on Christmas day by dressing up as Santa or is this just a buffet style morning?

We wake up, gifts are under the tree, and we all open them together and then our family comes over at noon for a brunch.


----------



## Dancerchic1981 (Nov 15, 2010)

My youngest DD is turning 6 a few days before Christmas, but has the mentality of a 3 to 4 year old due to delays so her gifts are a bit younger.

1.) We don't really limit amount of gifts. If I see something I know they'd enjoy I get it.

2.) With her, we decide about all gifts. We know what she likes. She'll point something out sometimes at the store but usually forgets later on.

3.) I get most things online. If i see something in a store they'dthey'd like I pick it up but not really. As we recieve them in the mail I wrap and put under tree.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

We don't have a set amount of gifts, we have a budget. The number of gifts varies depending on how the budget is spent... but I do try to have between 3 and 5 packages under the tree.

DD has an ongoing list. This is a mental list that is made year round, when we are out and about and she see's something she's into we "put it on her list" some things stay at the forefront of the mental list and some things fade away. At Xmas and Birthdays I pay attention to the mental list but I don't strictly follow it--my brain is not sharp enough to do that. Plus there are hundreds of things on it!

Presents go under the tree on xmas day.

I do not gift shop in front of her for birthdays or Xmas. I don't consider this a Santa/no Santa choice, just a gifts are surprises choice.

We are a Santa happy household, and do all sorts of Santa things BUT Santa is never seen. So no, we don't have someone in a Santa Costume pass out gifts.

Interesting series of questions, OP. What prompted them?

Oh, as far as whats on her list...I have no clue yet. Her Bday is right after thanksgiving so we are in Bday mode here.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

We do 2-3 gifts for each kid. Gift from us is wrapped and under the tree in advance. Santa's gifts are left unwrapped by the stocking after the kids are asleep in Xmas eve. Santa's too busy to wrap.







. Perfect for the gently used toys he gives. No boxes means wrapping would be hard. We tell her the elves played with the toys to make sure they would be fun.

We have a Leapfrog Explorer on the list this year, as well as books, videos, clothing, and calico critters stuff.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Mine will be 5 in April

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia*
> 
> "Christmas is coming the goose is getting fat "..
> 
> ...


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia*
> 
> "Christmas is coming the goose is getting fat "..
> 
> ...


----------

